# Insurance for Delaware



## MAPB (Dec 4, 2015)

Has anyone found an insurance carrier in Delaware that won't drop you for working with Uber? I have called around for 5 days and have not had any luck other than offerings of a commercial policy at over $5000 per year. Anyone find any carrier for Delaware yet?


----------



## ItsVern (Oct 24, 2016)

Allstate.


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

ItsVern said:


> Allstate.


Do you participate in Drivewise(Allstate mobile app) ?

How was your experience?


----------

